# I've to 2 weeks left to pick a new car and I have no idea what to get



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

ugh... this sucks. 

Ideal situation... 2 to 3 year lease with a payment under $650. 12k miles per year. 

I've tossed around the idea of finally buying a car after so many consecutive leases, but nothing excites me enough, certainly not to own.

I've also considered getting a CPO or used car. If I can't find anything new that excites me, needless to say sinking money into a used car and all it's trials and tribulations is even less compelling.


ugh.. this sucks.

I should have done my last lease for 3 years instead of 2. I love the G37.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Have you tried swapalease.com or leasetrader.com? You may find something short therm thats nice.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

I could see you driving around town to your appointments in a nice, black sapphire, 2003 540iA M-sport.

:bigpimp:

Didn't you just buy the wifey a new MDX and now it's your turn Mr Moneybags?


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

'Cane said:


> Have you tried swapalease.com or leasetrader.com? You may find something short therm thats nice.


Yeah, I've been checking them both for the past few weeks. Over the past year, the number of people bailing out of leases early on those sites has dropped substantially. Just tonight I checked them both and could barely find a decent 5 series within 200 miles. Two years ago there were dozens to choose from. I'll keep searching for the next few days expanding my scope and distance. Perhaps something interesting will pop up.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

hts said:


> I could see you driving around town to your appointments in a nice, black sapphire, 2003 540iA M-sport.
> 
> :bigpimp:
> 
> Didn't you just buy the wifey a new MDX and now it's your turn Mr Moneybags?


Yeah.. wife just got her MDX lease back in October. Now it's my turn.

You trying to bail out of your car? I'd love to drive a bigballer 5er like you!


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

i'm not entirely sure you're penske, errr....e39, material.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Great deals around here on the Audi RS4, lightly used - most are around the mid $50's and under 15k miles. Unique and probably the best sedan in the world. 420HP. Really has me tempted.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Great deals around here on the Audi RS4, lightly used - most are around the mid $50's and under 15k miles. Unique and probably the best sedan in the world. 420HP. Really has me tempted.


For $55k you can get a really really nice Porsche.

'07 RS4s should be no more than high $40's.
'08 RS4s should be no more than $55k.

An '08 RS4 went through the auction on 11/19 with 4550 miles and did $51,000.

If you want a fast sedan, I suggest an E63.

An '07 E63 with 17k miles did $39,500 on 12/3.
An '08 E63 with 10k miles did $54,250 on 12/1.

M5s are nice too, but aren't as fast as an E63.

An '08 (the updated version) with 6424 miles did $52,600 on 12/9.

I think the RS4s are overpriced because its nothing more than an M3 Sedan with old technology. The new body style just came out and depreciation has not hit the '08s yet.

Personally, I wouldn't pay ~$50k for a car that is comparable to a 3-series.

Go for 5-series equivalent.

Hell, I just looked it up, and you can get an '08 S6 with the V10 engine with 10k miles for $55,000.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah.....I think I'll take Jeremy Clarkson's opinion head and shoulders over yours. But thanks for pointing out the AMG cars-for-poseurs program. Too bad they handle like crap or they'd be a real driver's car. 

Still have not sold the 745 yet?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yeah.....I think I'll take Jeremy Clarkson's opinion head and shoulders over yours. But thanks for pointing out the AMG cars-for-poseurs program. Too bad they handle like crap or they'd be a real driver's car.
> 
> Still have not sold the 745 yet?


Nahh, I don't care if I do at this point. If someone wants to pay the money, great, if not, no big deal.

M-Benz are made for a different demographic than BMWs and even Audis, they're really laid back, which can sometimes be a good thing. I admit I love driving SL Mercedes, they're very relaxing, however, I couldn't make one my DD because I hate light steering.

What was Clarkson's opinion?


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

jw said:


> ugh... this sucks.
> 
> Ideal situation... 2 to 3 year lease with a payment under $650. 12k miles per year.


Stop complaining and go get a car. There are so many options.

3 series. 5 series ED. Rent a car while you wait for redelivery. 
A4
One of those cars from Japan people keep talking about.
Clubman S with works package.
RX-8
If you can find one, how about a G8 GT or GXP?

Its only a 2 year commitment. You can change it out if you hate it.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

BmW745On19's said:


> What was Clarkson's opinion?


Greatest sedan ever - or something along those lines.

I think: RS4 W/quattro > M3 w/RWD
Plus it's unique, kinda hardcore and only comes with three pedals.

But then again, I really like the new Caddy CTS-V too...


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

jw said:


> I love the G37.


:dunno:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Humvee H2?

:dunno:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Greatest sedan ever - or something along those lines.
> 
> I think: RS4 W/quattro > M3 w/RWD
> Plus it's unique, kinda hardcore and only comes with three pedals.
> ...


The CTS-V is better, in my opinion. I guess you want 3 pedals? Only the M5 fits the bill there.

The new CTS-V is a beast, its actually quite well made and hauls some serious ass on the 'ring.

Only one stick has been through auction and it was on 11/11 with 11,000 miles and it was red, it did $46,750.

It has the corvette ZR-1 motor that has been detuned, but from what I can tell all they did was put a bigger pully on the supercharger.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

jcatral14 said:


> :dunno:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

jw said:


> ugh... this sucks.
> 
> Ideal situation... 2 to 3 year lease with a payment under $650. 12k miles per year.
> 
> ...


I don't think you should think of a used car like that, it requires just as much care as a lease.

I don't like leases because when your lease is up, you don't have a car to resell. When you buy a used car for say $20k, and in a few years it should still be worth $10k.

With a two year lease at $650 you have spent $15,600, where as with a similar car you will have only spent $10k.

Just make sure it has a warranty.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

BmW745On19's said:


> I don't think you should think of a used car like that, it requires just as much care as a lease.
> 
> I don't like leases because when your lease is up, you don't have a car to resell. When you buy a used car for say $20k, and in a few years it should still be worth $10k.
> 
> ...


The car that you are leasing for $650 a month will probably be nicer than what you would buy for $20,000. A $650 lease is getting you a car equivalent to what you'd pay $45,000-50,000 for.... and that car will probably depreciate the $15,000 (or more) in 2 years.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

SARAFIL said:


> The car that you are leasing for $650 a month will probably be nicer than what you would buy for $20,000. A $650 lease is getting you a car equivalent to what you'd pay $45,000-50,000 for.... and that car will probably depreciate the $15,000 (or more) in 2 years.


I just used it as an example, and not necessarily nicer, just newer.

Let's use a G37 Coupe as an example.

OP can buy one at auction for $28k with 1713 miles, drive it for two years, put 24k miles on it, and using an '06 G35 Coupe as an example (the OLD body style too), he could sell it at auction for $19k, IF he keeps it looking good.

If he's going to let it go to hell than it will probably be worth $15k.

Because it is low mileage (25k), its worth that much. If he put 40k on it it would be worth $17k, 50k is worth $16.5k, 60k is still worth $16k.

And If you're concerned with a car having 1700 miles on it, a 20 mile one did $30k.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

They are also giving away the Lexus IS-F. I drove one, and really liked it, just looked a little boy racer for my taste.
-Getz


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

BmW745On19's said:


> If you're stuck on a lease, I would definitely pick an A5 over a G37 Coupe. It's a lot nicer car.


If you're looking at a lease, a BMW might be the better option this time around. I was looking at Audi residuals the other day and they are ugly.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

SARAFIL said:


> If you're looking at a lease, a BMW might be the better option this time around. I was looking at Audi residuals the other day and they are ugly.


Ceteris paribus, I would choose the Audi.

If the BMW is the better value, go for the BMW.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

BmW745On19's said:


> Ceteris paribus, I would choose the Audi.
> 
> If the BMW is the better value, go for the BMW.


True... the new A4/A5/S4/S5 line is a good looking group of cars. I've actually thought about them as I start to consider my next car purchase (yikes!!!! can't believe that I am admitting looking at a non-BMW) but their lease programs are typically not as good.

BMW still rules the pack in terms of residual values (5-10% higher than Audi) and they've also been aggressive with cash allowances/marketing support like the current $1,500-2,500 holiday credits.

The current Audis are very strong competitors though, probably the best job that Audi has done yet in going head to head with BMW. I think the new S4 is beautiful and a good buy at around $50k... too bad it does not lease for what a $50k BMW would.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

SARAFIL said:


> True... the new A4/A5/S4/S5 line is a good looking group of cars. I've actually thought about them as I start to consider my next car purchase (yikes!!!! can't believe that I am admitting looking at a non-BMW) but their lease programs are typically not as good.
> 
> BMW still rules the pack in terms of residual values (5-10% higher than Audi) and they've also been aggressive with cash allowances/marketing support like the current $1,500-2,500 holiday credits.
> 
> The current Audis are very strong competitors though, probably the best job that Audi has done yet in going head to head with BMW. I think the new S4 is beautiful and a good buy at around $50k... too bad it does not lease for what a $50k BMW would.


I have always loved the way modern Audis look. Their interiors are better than all the competition. Compare an '04 A8L to an S500 to a 745Li, the Audi dominates them all.

Their styling is very nice with the A4 and A5 but their weak points are their engines. They have never made a car competitive because their engines weren't powerful enough. The quattro is nice to drive though.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

I guess I'll have to suffer with my M3.
Won't feel so bad either.
More choices makes it a difficult decision.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

BmW745On19's said:


> I have always loved the way modern Audis look. Their interiors are better than all the competition. Compare an '04 A8L to an S500 to a 745Li, the Audi dominates them all.
> 
> Their styling is very nice with the A4 and A5 but their weak points are their engines. They have never made a car competitive because their engines weren't powerful enough. The quattro is nice to drive though.


I think this is a good buy... you can get one with Nav, leather, 19" wheels and premium sound for $51k MSRP. I was just pricing an equivalent M-sport 335i and it was near $54k, and $2k more for 335xi.








(from AudiWorld Forums)


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

SARAFIL said:


> I think this is a good buy... you can get one with Nav, leather, 19" wheels and premium sound for $51k MSRP. I was just pricing an equivalent M-sport 335i and it was near $54k.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an S4. That's $51k? I like the car but I hate the mirror window tint. Reminds me of a ghetto blaster.

$51k for a 335i? That's smokin crack right there. :rofl:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

BmW745On19's said:


> That's an S4. That's $51k? I like the car but I hate the mirror window tint. Reminds me of a ghetto blaster.
> 
> $51k for a 335i? That's smokin crack right there. :rofl:


Yes, the new S4 has been "repositioned" as a 335i competitor instead of a M3 competitor.

2010 S4 Base - $45,900
Nav Package - $2,500
B&O Sound System - $850
Full Nappa Leather - $1,000
19" Wheels - $900

Total -- $51,150

If you go with standard 18" wheels and go for standard Alcantara/Leather, you can be below $50k. Or $46k, obviously, if you like the basic car.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> I think this is a good buy... you can get one with Nav, leather, 19" wheels and premium sound for $51k MSRP. I was just pricing an equivalent M-sport 335i and it was near $54k, and $2k more for 335xi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are nice, but if you are leasing, the BMW (at $3000 more) will be less per month. And BMW covers maintenance.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

'Cane said:


> They are nice, but if you are leasing, the BMW (at $3000 more) will be less per month. And BMW covers maintenance.


Yeah, I made that point earlier... BMW more than makes up for the MSRP difference with the higher residual and the maintenance is a nice plus.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Pay invoice for the lease and tell them to keep the hold back. They won't argue.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> Yeah, I made that point earlier... BMW more than makes up for the MSRP difference with the higher residual and the maintenance is a nice plus.


Actually, just looked at the numbers for both...

36/15k lease:

335i sedan -- 57%, 0.00205
335xi sedan -- 57%, 0.00220
S4 Prem Plus -- 52%, 0.00144

Not sure what the "deals" are on the S4, but the payments actually come out pretty close when I ran them. Would depend on the discounts available.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> Actually, just looked at the numbers for both...
> 
> 36/15k lease:
> 
> ...


I kind of wish I was in the market for a new one. I would definitely look at the S4.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I found this for you -

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1526861645.html


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

jw said:


> Not the whole lease vs. buy argument again? Oy vey!
> 
> I don't want to drive a car with 100k miles on it. The only thing I'd consider that old and worn would be a classic car and I've already got a 66 tbird convert in my garage.
> 
> ...


Apparently you didn't even read what I wrote, because I wasn't suggesting you keep it for 100,000 miles

not that there's anything wrong with that. I've put 112k on my Ridgeline truck in 3 years. It's still as good as near new and paid off.

But best wishes finding what you want


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

BruceX3 said:


> The A5 is a beautiful car. Saw a convertible one the other day...simply stunning! :thumbup:


The new S5/A5 convertibles are the prettiest new cars I've seen - blows away the 3 series verts. :thumbup:


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> Apparently you didn't even read what I wrote, because I wasn't suggesting you keep it for 100,000 miles
> 
> not that there's anything wrong with that. I've put 112k on my Ridgeline truck in 3 years. It's still as good as near new and paid off.
> 
> But best wishes finding what you want


I read it, but perhaps I didn't reply right. I wouldn't keep a car for 60k miles either. Heck, I have only made it through a 3 yr lease once. The last 3 cars were all 2 years.

If I was concerned with paying off a car or not having a car payment or "pride of ownership" I wouldn't have been leasing for the past years. If there was a car that could excite me long enough, I'd consider owning one for 5 years. So far over the past 20 years, the only one that has lasted more than 3 years is the t-bird.

I get bored with cars very easily.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Still no decision, still no freakin time!

I promise myself I will test drive something tonight.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Finally called ... lease can be extended by 6 months which was something they didn't do in the past.

Local Infiniti dealer still offers their "500 Club" :thumbup:
(it's all about the coffee mug!) 

BACK BY POPULAR DEMAND!!
"THE 500 CLUB''

Included with the purchase or lease of your New Infiniti ONLY at Infiniti of Chantilly..
- 2 Years of Scheduled Factory Maintenance, including the 30,000 mile service
- Exclusive invitations to new vehicle premiers at Infiniti of Chantilly
-Unlimited courtesy vehicle washes over the life of your Infiniti ownership
- Lifetime Oil changes
- Virginia State Inspections for Life
- Infiniti Service "Loaner for Life" 
- Valet Service to Dulles Airport (pick up & drop off)
- $50 Gift Certificate for Parts and Accessories
- Infiniti of Chantilly Coffee Mug
- Total vehicle renewal for the life of the vehicle.


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

getz said:


> They are also giving away the Lexus IS-F. I drove one, and really liked it, just looked a little boy racer for my taste.
> -Getz


Really? I hated it. It wasn't what I was expecting. Great first try by Lexus though.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

it just seems to be an odd choice for a guy who admittedly gets bored with his whips quite easily...


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

vexed said:


> +1
> 
> But the coffee mug is the clincher for JW


+1



BmW745On19's said:


> That was anti climactic :rofl:


+1



jw said:


> depends on your POV. I got a happy ending.


Your wife was that happy with your choice? :eeps:


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

jw said:


> I wound up getting another Infiniti. This time it was the M35x (which I also had from 06-08). They've made some improvements in the technology dept, added another 20+ hp and I got another coffee mug. (plus all free services for 2 yrs)
> 
> VPP brought the price below invoice. $2k in owners loyalty cash was nice plus there was $1k in "holiday" money. Both were only available on the M, not on the G. I believe the residual was 50% and the MF was .00004 - yes... 4 zeros and a 4 on a 2010 M35x for 3 yrs/36 mos.


w/Sport Package?

'grats! I still like Infinitis. Thank goodness the finally upgraded the 5-speed trans.

What color?

.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Sounds great congrats. Post a picture when you get a sec


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Frank Rizzo said:


> w/Sport Package?
> 
> 'grats! I still like Infinitis. Thank goodness the finally upgraded the 5-speed trans.
> 
> ...


Only the M35x RWD has the upgraded transmission. I wanted AWD so I'm stuck with the 5 speed.

G37x has the 7 speed tranny. It was a bit too small for my liking as a sedan.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> +1
> 
> +1
> 
> Your wife was that happy with your choice? :eeps:


She always loves my happy endings. :thumbup:


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

jw said:


> Only the M35x RWD has the upgraded transmission. I wanted AWD so I'm stuck with the 5 speed.
> 
> G37x has the 7 speed tranny. It was a bit too small for my liking as a sedan.


Just a minor point, if it's the RWD model, it's an M35, the M35x is the designation for AWD.

The 5 speed auto is a wonderfully smooth and precise transmission, and I really like its rev match feature and manual mode operation, but that lack of a 6 th cog is a demerit, but not a deal-breaker.

The only other issue we've had with ours is the car's sensitivity on any road surface that's mottled or grooved, the thing can tramline rather easily. There have been many complaints and fixes offered on the Infiniti forums, everything from new tires to new steering racks - some people report success regardless of the chosen fix, some not. At any rate, it's all been on Infiniti's dime.

Ours isn't a large enough problem to do anything about, I'll just wait till these tires are worn down and try something else.

We bought ours outright (as we do all our cars) so we'll likely keep it for many years (as we tend to do as well).

Ed


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

EdCT said:


> Just a minor point, if it's the RWD model, it's an M35, the M35x is the designation for AWD.


Yes, I knew that. You are correct.

I had a '06 M35x and had one problem related to steering. It made a groaning sound when making a slow, sharp turn. I identified it quickly, took it to the dealership and they basically replaced the whole mechanism. It was a minor inconvenience because I had to use a loaner for a day while they fixed it. Otherwise, in the two years I had it there were no problems and I loved the car. I was actually looking to lease another one in Dec '08 but the price wasn't right.

I must say, it's a big difference coming directly out of the G37 coupe. Particularly the steering and sensitivity, the power and of course the sound of the exhaust. However, it's a much more roomy car and can certainly accommodate the family very well.

Now I can take all those DTS and DVD-A discs I bought a couple years ago back from my wife. She has only listened to one of them in her MDX. Beatles Love on DVD-A is awesome!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

jw said:


> Only the M35x RWD has the upgraded transmission. I wanted AWD so I'm stuck with the 5 speed.
> 
> G37x has the 7 speed tranny. It was a bit too small for my liking as a sedan.


What color ?!?

I have a pile of DVD-A's left over from the Acura. I was gonna toss them and found that they play in 5.1 on my HDMI connected DVD player in the living room.

.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Frank Rizzo said:


> What color ?!?
> 
> I have a pile of DVD-A's left over from the Acura. I was gonna toss them and found that they play in 5.1 on my HDMI connected DVD player in the living room.
> 
> .


Platinum Graphite w/ Graphite interior. Almost identical to my last M35x although the shade of gray is a bit darker.

One of these days I'm going to install a home theater. We just finally got our first flat screen HDTV over Christmas. Now to find the right mount to hang it in the unique area I want to put it. I *think* this will work. http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10828&cs_id=1082806&p_id=5087&seq=1&format=2


----------

